# Home for sale 1 hr from Buffalo, NY



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Feel free to ask any questions!!!

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/10631-Mckinstry-Rd-Delevan-NY-14042/29883037_zpid/


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Lots of paneling but it is really nice. Love the garden also


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful home. All the best in selling it!


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you!!! We listed FSBO a few days ago and already have a buyer coming to look at it next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

We're offering 2% to buyer's agent and willing to consider early occupancy!


----------

